

Review my startup: Budzee.com - zee007

Hi all,
Budzee is a Q&amp;A platform where you get referrals and recommendations for almost anything in life (think of it as Quora for products and services).<p>When you help others on Budzee, you earn points based on how helpful you are.  You can then redeem these points for awesome stuff (this part is under construction).<p>Come take a look at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.budzee.com.  Appreciate any feedback, thanks.<p>- Z
======
samsheen
Clickable - [http://www.budzee.com/](http://www.budzee.com/)

------
edwhitesell
Sounds interesting, but I don't have a FB account.

~~~
mattwritescode
I plus one this, (happen to have a google plus account)

~~~
stevoo
i have one ... but dont want to signin with that :)

